# problems installing fifa 10



## KINGTHEGREATP (Sep 29, 2009)

i just bought a DVD of FIFA 10

it contains a setup.bat file

when i try to run it installation starts

and suddenly my computer gets restarted in between the installation and my installation never gets completed

is it the probelm related to registries?If yes how to fix it?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Drag setup.bat into Notepad, copy the text and paste it in your next reply.


----------



## KINGTHEGREATP (Sep 29, 2009)

@echo off
cls
Title FIFA 10 -TPTB
echo *******************************************************************************
echo *  FIFA 10 *
echo * *
echo * The Powers That Be *
echo * Happy gaming! *
echo * *
echo * !!4.0GB Of Space Required !! *
echo * !! 5-15 min for Decompression !! *
echo * *
echo * ! Contains No Viruses nOObs ! *
echo * *
echo *******************************************************************************
tptb.exe >nul
pause
cls
echo.
echo.
echo Rebuilding... 1%%
echo.
echo.
echo.
tptb.dll x -y data.tptb >nul
del /F /Q data.tptb >nul
cls
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo Exracting... 20%%
echo.
echo.
echo.
tptb.dll x -y data2.tptb >nul
del /F /Q data2.tptb >nul
cls
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo Exracting... 50%%
echo.
echo.
echo.
tptb.dll x -y data3.tptb >nul
del /F /Q data3.tptb >nul
cls
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo Exracting... 70%%
echo.
echo.
echo.
tptb.dll x -y data4.tptb >nul
del /F /Q data4.tptb >nul
cls
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo Exracting... 80%%
echo.
echo.
echo.
tptb.dll x -y data5.tptb >nul
del /F /Q data5.tptb >nul
del /F /Q tptb.dll >nul
cls
echo.
echo.
echo.
echo Exracting... 99%%
echo.
echo.
echo.
#Soft#\vc80_redist\Vcredist_x86.exe /q:a /c:"msiexec /i vcredist.msi /qn /l*v %temp%\vcredist_x86.log" >nul
#Soft#\DirectX\dxwebsetup.exe >nul
ren bin.dll bin.exe >nul
bin.exe >nul
del /F /Q bin.exe >nul
move regsetup.dll regsetup.txt >nul
move reg.dll reg.exe >nul
reg.exe >nul
cls
echo.
echo.
echo All, done Have fun!
echo.
echo Come Join us @ **************
echo.
echo.
pause
del setup.bat >nul


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

So you bought this game on DVD? The bat file says that you've got a pirate copy.

Considering FIFA 10 hasn't even been officially released yet for the PC, I'm going to have to close this thread.

We don't offer any support for torrents, pirate copies or any illegally obtained software. Please read the forum rules before posting again.


----------

